# Topics > Risk of AI >  2015 AI Festival: Terminator at your Door - Just how Dangerous is AI, Icelandic Institute for Intelligent Machines (IIIM), Reykjavík, Iceland

## Airicist

AI Festival 2015: Terminator at the Doorstep – Just how Dangerous is AI?

----------


## Airicist

AI Festival 2015 - opening

Published on Nov 26, 2015




> Dr. Hannes H. Vilhjalmsson, Director of the Center for Analysis and Design of Intelligent Agents (CADIA), opening speech for the 2015 AI Festival: Termonator at your Door - Just how Dangerous is AI.
> The festival this year was devoted to the possible dangers man kind faces from the use of artificial intelligence and how AI does not need to posses a human like personality with its own goals and desires to be a threat.

----------


## Airicist

Why an AI lab needs an ethics policy

Published on Nov 26, 2015




> Dr. Kristinn R. Porisson, Founding Director of IIIM, speaks at the 2015 AI Festival: Terminator at your Door - Just how Dangerous is AI?
> 
> Kris presents IIIM’s new Ethics Policy for Peaceful R&D and presents arguments why AI labs should adopt it, or a similar alternative, to take a clear stance on the ethics surrounding their work.
> 
> The policy takes aim at two major threats to societal prosperity and peace. On the one hand, increases in military spending continue throughout the world, including automated weapons development. On the other, the increased possibility — and in many cases clearly documented efforts — of governments wielding advanced technologies to spy on their law-abiding citizens. 
> In the coming years and decades artificial intelligence (AI) technologies — and powerful automation in general — has the potential to make these matters significantly worse.
> It is becoming increasingly important for researchers and laboratories to take a stance on who is to benefit from their R&D efforts — just a few individuals, groups, and governments, or the general people of planet Earth? This is what we are doing today. This is why our Ethics Policy for Peaceful R&D exists. As far as we know, no other R&D laboratory has initiated such a policy.

----------


## Airicist

AI Festival 2015: Panel on the Ethics of AI

Published on Nov 26, 2015




> A panel discussion on the ethics of research and development of artificial intelligence.

----------


## Airicist

Killer Robots Coming Soon: What can we do? - Dr. Noel Sharkey

Published on Nov 26, 2015




> Dr. Noel Sharkey, Emeritus Professor of AI and Robotics at the University of Sheffield, speaks of the various autonomous weapons used by militaries around the world and how the use of AI technology is already posing ethical questions in military affairs.

----------

